# Excel:  Seitenrand der Fuss- und Kopfzeile



## dreamli (2. März 2007)

Wie kann man im Excel den Seitenrand für die Fuss- und Kopfzeile verschieben?
Ich kann ledichlich die Seitenränder für den restlichen Text festlegen, dies hat aber keine Auswirkung für die Fusszeile.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## tombe (2. März 2007)

Also um ehrlich zu sein ich hab noch Excel 97 aber es wird da wohl genauso sein wie bei neueren Versionen :

Datei -> Seite einrichten -> Register Seitenränder

Da kann man dann sowohl die Seitenränder als auch den Abstand der Kopf- und Fußzeile einstellen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Leola13 (2. März 2007)

Hai,



> tombe
> Also um ehrlich zu sein ich hab noch Excel 97 aber es wird da wohl genauso sein wie bei neueren Versionen :
> 
> Datei -> Seite einrichten -> Register Seitenränder
> ...




Widerspruch ;-) 

Der Abstand der Seitenränder hat keinen Einfluß auf die Fußzeile. Warum auch immer. 

Es geht nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------

